
Watch an AI Learn How to Play Super Mario World - yasyfm
https://www.facebook.com/gizmodo/posts/10154186923833967
======
vectorEQ
lol keeps running into first 2 things and dyin', artificial idiot? :P fun
experiment tho lol

